# 2017 Cruze hazard sounds not working



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

*Carvana's Worry Free Guarantee*
Limited Warranty

Carvana's 100-Day/4,189-Mile "Worry Free Guarantee"
Every car we sell comes with a Limited Warranty for 100 days, or 4,189 miles, which ever expires first. Our goal is to make sure you are well-versed as to what is covered under our “Worry Free Guarantee.” Please note, this is a summary only. We encourage all of our Carvana customers to read the Limited Warranty to ensure they understand what is and is not covered.
What is the Coverage Term?
You have coverage until the earlier to occur of:

100 days from Vehicle Purchase Date; or
When Your Vehicle has been driven 4,189 miles.
We start counting miles from the time you take possession of your Vehicle from us.
What Parts Are Covered?
Your Limited Warranty covers repairs on all assemblies and parts on Your Vehicle except:

Interior or Exterior Cosmetic Imperfections (defined below in the "Definitions" section at subpart (7))
Replaceable/Wearable Parts (defined below in the "Definitions" section at subpart (8))
Recommended Maintenance (defined below in the "Definitions" section at subpart (9))
Aftermarket Accessories
Do I Have a Co-Pay?
Yes. There is up to a $50 co-pay per each Repair Visit that will vary based on certain state laws. Please contact the Administrator for more details.
What Do I Have to Do to Make Sure the Limited Warranty Remains in Effect?
It's only three things. You must: (1) properly operate and maintain Your Vehicle as recommended by Your Vehicle's manufacturer; (2) obtain the Administrator's authorization number prior to beginning any diagnosis, teardown or covered repair; and (3) pay the co-pay indicated for each Repair Visit.
What Are Our Obligations For a Repair Covered Under This Limited Warranty?
Assuming you have done what you are required to do and it is a repair we have agreed to make under this limited warranty, We will:

Repair or replace the Covered Part(s) which caused the Breakdown. Replacement parts may be of like kind and quality. This may include the use of new, remanufactured or used parts.
Reimburse your rental car expenses, subject to certain limitations. See your contract for details. To receive reimbursement for a rental, you must supply the Administrator with your receipt from a licensed rental agency.
Reimburse You for towing. Limit $75 per occurrence.
What Should I Do if My Vehicle Suffers a Breakdown?
*Call the Administrator Toll Free at (866) 628-3905*
Please follow this step by step procedure:
Use all reasonable means to protect Your Vehicle from further damage. This may require you to stop Your Vehicle in a safe place, turn off the engine and have Your Vehicle towed.
Instruct Your repair facility to contact the Administrator at the number shown above for instructions before any repairs are started on Your Vehicle. Furnish the repair facility or Administrator with such information as this Limited Warranty may reasonably require. This includes receipts for towing and signed repair orders (indicating dates and mileage).
If Your Vehicle requires an emergency repair, review your Limited Warranty to see what to do, including: (1) retain any replaced parts for the Administrator's inspection; (2) contact the Administrator the next business day for instructions on submitting the claim. The Administrator will not deny your claim solely for lack of prior authorization.
"Emergency repair" means any repair outside of the Administrator's normal business hours (Monday-Friday, 7am-7pm Central; Saturday, 8am-2pm Central).
Are There Any Additional Exclusions?
Yes. There is no coverage for:

a Breakdown caused by lack of customary, proper or manufacturer's specified maintenance.
a Breakdown caused by contamination of or lack of proper fuels, fluids, coolants or lubricants, including a Breakdown caused by a failure to replace seals or gaskets in a timely manner.
a Breakdown caused by towing a trailer, another vehicle or any other object unless Your Vehicle is equipped for this use as recommended by the manufacturer.
repair of any parts during a covered repair which are not necessary to the completion of the covered repair or were not damaged by the failure of a Covered Part.
a Breakdown caused by or involving modifications or additions to Your Vehicle or Covered Parts unless those modifications or additions were performed or recommended by the manufacturer.
a Breakdown caused by or involving offroading, misuse, abuse, lift kits, lowering kits, oversize or undersize tires, racing components, racing or any form of competition.
any repair which would normally be provided by Your Vehicle manufacturer, a repair shop or part supplier under their respective warranty(s).
costs or other damages caused by the failure of a part not listed under Covered Parts.
damage to Your Vehicle caused by continued vehicle operation after the failure of a Covered Part.
any liability, cost or damages You incur or may incur to any third parties other than for Administrator approved repair or replacement of Covered Parts which caused a Breakdown.
a Breakdown caused by overheating, rust, corrosion or physical damage.
a Breakdown caused by collision, fire, electrical fire, or meltdown, theft, freezing, vandalism, riot, explosion, lightning, earthquake, windstorm, hail, water, flood or acts of the public enemy or any government authority, or for any hazard insurable under standard physical damage insurance policies whether or not such insurance is in force respecting Your Vehicle.
a Breakdown not occurring in the United States or Canada.
loss of use, loss of time, loss profits or savings, inconvenience, commercial loss, or other incidental or consequential damages or loss that results from a Breakdown.
liability for damage to property, or for injury to or death of any person arising out of the operation, maintenance or use of Your Vehicle whether or not related to a breakdown.
any cost or other benefit for which the manufacturer has announced its responsibility through any means including public recalls or factory service bulletins.
any part not covered by, or excluded by Your Vehicle's manufacturer's warranty.
Adjustments of or to, or repair or replacement of any Covered Part if a Breakdown has not occurred or if the wear on that part has not exceeded the field tolerances allowed by the manufacturer.
a Breakdown if your odometer fails, or for any reason does not record the actual mileage of Your Vehicle after purchase date and You do not have it repaired and the mileage certified within thirty (30) days of failure date.
a Breakdown if Your Vehicle is used for business, deliveries, construction or commercial hauling; Your Vehicle is used as a postal vehicle, taxi, police car or other emergency vehicle; You rent Your Vehicle to someone else; Your Vehicle is equipped with a snow plow or used to plow snow; You are using or have used or modified Your Vehicle in a manner which is not recommended by the Vehicle manufacturer.
Exclusion of Airbags: We disclaim any knowledge of, and make no representation or warranty as to the condition or operability of the airbag(s) on the Vehicle unless otherwise disclosed to you on the AutoCheck Vehicle History Report. You acknowledge that We have not made any representations, oral or in writing, as to the condition or operability of the airbag(s), and You accept the Vehicle without representation or warranty from us. You further acknowledge that You had the opportunity to have the airbag(s) checked by someone of your choice prior to the completion of the sale.
Is There Anything Else I Should Know?
This Limited Warranty ends when You sell Your Vehicle or when Your Vehicle reaches the time or mileage limitation, whichever occurs first.
You cannot transfer this Limited Warranty to anyone else.
You may be entitled to the benefit of other warranties under state law, which may be different from this Limited Warranty. Or Your state law may not allow limitations like We have in this Limited Warranty. We follow the state law where it is different from the Limited Warranty.
Under state law, there are various types of damages that may apply depending upon what happens. We say in the Limited Warranty that we are only responsible for what we say we will do. Some states do not allow this, so it may not apply to you.
This Limited Warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights which vary from State to State. If you have questions, please call us, the Administrator or read the Limited Warranty.
Definitions (this is more detailed and uses the legal language out of the Limited Warranty).

*"Administrator"* means SilverRockTM, P.O. Box 29087 Phoenix, AZ 85038, Toll Free: (866) 628-3905.
*"Breakdown"* means that event caused by the total failure of any Covered Part to work as it was designed to work in normal service due to defects in material or workmanship; provided, however, such meaning is specifically limited by those certain conditions under which a failure of a Covered Part is not deemed a Breakdown as identified in the section captioned "Exclusions".
*"Coverage"* means the Day / Mile Limited Warranty as described herein, subject to these terms and conditions.
*"Covered Part"* means an item listed as a Covered Part in the applicable "Coverage" sections above.
*"Customer", "Co-Customer", "You", and "Your"* mean the individual(s) identified in this Limited Warranty.
*"Dealership", "We", "Us", and "Our"* mean Carvana, LLC. This Limited Warranty is provided to You by Us.
*"Interior or Exterior Cosmetic Imperfections"* means any physical defects on your vehicle that do not affect the drivability or safety of the vehicle.
*"Replaceable/Wearable Parts"* means any part that is designed to wear down or be replaced with general maintenance of the vehicle. Wearable components include but not limited to your drive belt, tires, brake pads, brake rotors, clutch material (in manual transmissions), wiper blades and fluids.
*"Recommended Maintenance"* means any normal or scheduled maintenance – the parts and services that all vehicles routinely need. This includes, lubrication, engine tune-ups, replacing filters of any kind, coolant, spark plugs, bulbs or fuses (unless those costs result from a covered repair) and cleaning and polishing.
*"Repair Visit"* means a visit to a repair facility to perform a diagnosis, teardown or a covered repair.
*"Your Vehicle"* means the Customer's vehicle identified in this Limited Warranty.


----------



## sano (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you for the response! He is planning on taking it Wednesday to Pep Boys (only place in our area that is "In network") so I was hoping to try something in the meantime..

Hopefully this isn't a sign of things to come for this vehicle.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sano said:


> Thank you for the response! He is planning on taking it Wednesday to Pep Boys (only place in our area that is "In network") so I was hoping to try something in the meantime..
> 
> Hopefully this isn't a sign of things to come for this vehicle.


Needless to say that is the Carvana/Pep boys warranty. The CRUZE could still be under the GM 3 year/36K new car warranty, and is absolutely under the 5 year 60K powertrain warranty which wouldn't cover this. Do you know when the Car was first put into service? I'd usually consider a Chevrolet Dealer over Manny Moe & Jack although I like them too!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

sano said:


> ...I just now got to drive it today and noticed that when using the blinker, hazards, not wearing a seatbelt, or even having the door open while driving, there is no sound/warnings at all.


It's good that it should be covered under warranty. 

In the mean time, you can do a little testing to narrow it down. The alarms come out of the left front speaker (and also the center dash speaker, if equipped). You might adjust the balance and fader to LF to verify that speaker is working. That will indicate if the problem is downstream or upstream of the radio.

Doug

.


----------



## sano (Dec 27, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> It's good that it should be covered under warranty.
> 
> In the mean time, you can do a little testing to narrow it down. The alarms come out of the left front speaker (and also the center dash speaker, if equipped). You might adjust the balance and fader to LF to verify that speaker is working. That will indicate if the problem is downstream or upstream of the radio.
> 
> Doug


I checked the sound settings this morning and indeed the driver door speaker does not work. We've ordered new speakers so that should fix the issue!

Thank you!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

sano said:


> I checked the sound settings this morning and indeed the driver door speaker does not work. We've ordered new speakers so that should fix the issue!


For what it's worth, the problem could be upstream of the speaker, so be sure to verify the old speaker is bad. I use a portable radio and a patch cord with alligator clips connected to the speaker to test it.

In my experience, mostly with Impalas, the wires in the driver's door jamb get damaged - that door gets opened/closed the most - that's a common cause of speaker failure.

If the door speaker is in fact good, you can pull back the rubber boot on the wiring harness in the jamb and inspect the wires, looking for the culprit. (Or let the warranty repair shop do it.) Typically, inspection requires removing some of the wrap on the wire bundle. Pull the boot back at one end (on the A-pillar end) and inspect, and if necessary, pull it back at the other end (on the door end) to do the same.

It's a bit of a pain - you'll probably get your fingers gummed up from the wrap, the wires will be stuck together and stiff and hard to separate, and the one you're looking for will be hidden from view - IOW, you'll be doing some cussing 

Look for a broken wire, a chafed wire, or a kinked wire, which would indicate a break inside the insulation. Chafing would occur where the wire passes thru the metal opening in (below) the A-pillar.

I think the 2 speaker wires you are looking for are BN/D-BU (brown w/ a dark blue stripe) and D-BU (dark blue).

HTH.
Doug

.


----------

